# Frage zu Prolog!



## ParaNo1d (25. Mai 2007)

Seas Leute, wir müssen grad in der Schule Städte mit Prolog verbinden  :? .
Könntets ihr mir vl. sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe (ich denk mal schleifen error) und was ich ändern muss damit es funkt???


%% Autor: %AUTHOR%
%% Datum: %DATE%

stadt(wien).
stadt(st_poelten).
stadt(eisenstadt).
stadt(graz).
stadt(innsbruck).
stadt(linz).
stadt(klagenfurt).
stadt(bregenz).
stadt(salzburg).

verbunden(wien,eisenstadt).
verbunden(wien,st_poelten).
verbunden(wien,graz).
verbunden(st_poelten,linz).
verbunden(linz,salzburg).
verbunden(salzburg,klagenfurt).
verbunden(graz,linz).
verbunden(graz,klagenfurt).
verbunden(innsbruck,salzburg).
verbunden(bregenz,innsbruck).


verbunden2(X,Y):-verbunden(X,Y).
verbunden2(X,Y):-verbunden(Y,X).

weg(X,Y):-verbunden2(X,Y).
weg(X,Y):-verbunden2(X,Z),weg(Z,Y).  %Hier ist der Fehler


%%Unwichtig:
%%weg(x,y):-verbunden(x,y).
%%weg(x,y):-verbunden(x,z),weg(z,y).
%%ACHTUNG:
%%verb2(x,y):-verb(x,y).
%%verb2(x,y):-verb(y,x).
%%weg(x,y):-verbindung(x,y,a).










Danke im Voraus!

lg ParaNoid


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2007)

Es will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf warum jemand einen Webserver mit Prolog entwickelt hat  :autsch:


----------



## a (25. Mai 2007)

du noob


----------



## ParaNo1d (25. Mai 2007)

? was soll dieser unsinnige beitrag ?


----------



## Hilefoks (25. Mai 2007)

Moin,

irgendwie sieht das nicht falsch aus, allerdings kenne ich mich mit Prolog nicht aus und stütze meine Behauptung nur auf 5 Minuten lesen in der Wikipedia.

Aber ich habe mir auch kurz Prolog installiert und dein Programm getestet - ich sehe keinen Fehler. Allerdings habe ich vielleicht auch einfach die falschen Fragen gestellt - könntest du mir/uns sagen was genau nicht funktioniert und/oder aufgrund welcher Anfrage/Antwort du feststellst das es nicht funktioniert?

MfG,
Hilefoks

P.S: @Wildcard Aus Spaß - es gibt doch auch Brainfuck,  Befunge, Ook! oder Whitespace (sehr cool!). Auch geil ist Java2K. 
P.P.S: Nein ich setze Prolog nicht mit den genannten esoterische Programmiersprachen gleich - nur den genannten Webserver in Prolog. ;-)


----------



## Paranoid2 (25. Mai 2007)

eine schleife entsteht weil
rekursive lösung
geht im kreis

                        linz-----------------stpoelten---------wien-------eisenstadt
                        /                                                   /
                       /                   loop                          /
                      /                                                  /
innsbruck----salzburg------------graz----------------/
                       \                  /
                         \              /
                          \           /  
                           klagenfurt

weg(wien,innsbruck).
ERROR :x  :x


----------



## SlaterB (25. Mai 2007)

```
linz-----------------stpoelten---------wien-------eisenstadt
                        /                                    /
                       /                   loop            /
                      /                                  /
innsbruck----salzburg----------------------graz--------/
                       \                  /
                         \              /
                          \           /  
                           klagenfurt

weg(wien,innsbruck).
ERROR :x  :x
```


----------



## SlaterB (25. Mai 2007)

tja, da musst du das wohl wie bei der klassischen Suche auch machen: bekannte Städte in eine Liste,
nur Wege zu neuen Städten aufnehmen


----------

